# Fixed: Cant Buy Apps In Android Market On Tp



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

When I try to buy an app in market, I get an error.

Help.
_____________________edit_______________________

anddddddddd I fixed it.* I win*.

for reference:

1.

```
on ADB:<br />
	adb remount<br />
	adb shell rm -f /system/app/Vending.apk<br />
<br />
[OR]<br />
<br />
on Terminal Emulator:<br />
	su<br />
	mount -o rw,remount /system<br />
	rm -f /system/app/Vending.apk
```
2. install gapps.....zip

3. install marketfix.zip


----------

